

Digg Acquisition - procyon
http://www.centernetworks.com/digg-guardian-acquisition

======
ALee
procyon, really misleading title. Probably should say, "Guardian to Buy
Digg?"- still has the interest, but is not misleading.

------
dc2k08
it has been noticed and discussed on these sites that the submitters of the
majority of these links are employees of the newpapers.
<http://www.reddit.com/info/6pqph/comments/>

